
Yik Yak lays off 60% of its workforce - binarytransform
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/8/13887622/yik-yak-layoffs-growth-collapse
======
a3n
So is anonymity the hook to bring you in to an eventually non-anonymous
environment?

